# what might this be??



## meopilite (Oct 5, 2016)

anyone know what this is? its attached to outside of house.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 6, 2016)

meopilite said:


> anyone know what this is? its attached to outside of house.



Do you have a crawlspace under the house?


----------



## meopilite (Oct 6, 2016)

i have a basement


----------



## nealtw (Oct 6, 2016)

It looked a little like a humidistat, i thought maybe to operate a vent or a fan or something.


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 6, 2016)

You need to trace the wires and see where they go.  It could be an old timer for a lawn sprinkler.


----------

